# Missing my boy



## HarleyBoy (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm new to this forum but it has really helped reading all of the tributes on here. 

I lost my best friend just over four weeks ago. It was somewhat expected but still came as a shock. Harley had had a large lump for 2-3 years that was considered nothin serious. In October, a month before his tenth birthday, he abruptly laid down in a field during a walk. This had never happened before and was a serious red flag. He perked up and acted like himself again but this was the first time I thought that his time was ending. His condition worsened in the coming weeks and we brought him to the vet in November with the fear that it would be his last trip. 

Luckily, they prescribed medication that lengthened Harley's stay here with me. Over the Christmas holiday, Harley went on a vacation to Victoria, BC and Seattle and had the time of his life. Sadly, when he returned home from the trip his condition quickly deteriorated. On Wednesday he lost his appetite, Thursday he was lethargic, and by Friday he began to lose his balance and strength.

On Saturday, Jan. 18 we took Harley to the vet to say goodbye. I spent the last moments with him and laid with him until he quietly passed. He was calm and seemed to understand that it was his time. 

It's been just over four weeks since I lost him and today was particularly hard. It comes in waves now. My previous Golden was 13 so I initially felt like I was robbed of time spent with Harley. I've come to terms with this now and I know how lucky I was to have him. 

Sorry for the long jumbled first post. Was feeling down today and needed to share with someone. 

Rest In Peace, H.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss  He is very beautiful.


----------



## HarleyBoy (Feb 16, 2014)

One more picture for good measure


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. How old was he?


----------



## HarleyBoy (Feb 16, 2014)

He had just turned 10 in November. We got him in Dec. 2005 when he was two


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

It is never long enough. I am really sorry. His pictures remind me so much of my boy, Buddy. He will be 12 this summer. I just want him to be a puppy again. :uhoh:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry for your loss. May he live on forever in your heart.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, it's easy to tell Harley was a great boy ... Thanks to your post, Harley is now known to people far and wide.

We lost our boy, Andy, coming up on a year ago. It takes time to get over losing someone you love so much. We just adopted another one year old rescue golden boy, but we'll never forget Andy. 

If your house begins to feel empty, perhaps consider fostering for an area golden retriever rescue. You have love and a safe home some rescue boy or girl could really use right about now. Something to consider ...


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh he was a beauty - love his face - reminds me of my boy from so long ago, but sometimes seems like yesterday. I hope you have comfort from his memories.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's always heartbreaking to loose your that member of your family. Trust that you'll see him again.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. Harley was a lucky boy to have shared his journey with you.


----------



## HarleyBoy (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words  Golden Retriever people know how special these fur faces are and seeing your messages has helped me today. We are so lucky to have our pups.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, it is hard to lose them. I lost my boy on Jan. 6th, and my girl just before on Oct. 12th. We never have them long enough, and so many here understand...


----------



## GoldenRetrieverNewbie (Jan 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! Harley was a beautiful dog and obviously well-loved.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Very Sorry to hear. I can tell he was a great companion and best friend. His spirit will live on through you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss, Harley was beautiful boy.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Our Rookie is heading for that bridge, so it brings tears everytime I read the difficult road you and others have had to travel. But it also brings comfort in knowing that others understand your pain and can relate to it. It helps me and I hope you, a lot, thx to all for your understanding.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harley*

I am so very sorry about Harley.
He's with my Smooch and Snobear and I added him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-6.html#post4386105


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Your post brought tears to my eyes. I am so happy you had that last trip and he had the time of his life! Although too short, it sounds like he had a really great life. I am so sorry for your loss. Your boy was beautiful


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Harley.We sent our Seger to the Bridge just 2 weeks ago so I think I know , as do many others here, how you feel. I am overwhelmed by the quiet in our home. Sleep peacefully Harley. Perhaps you have found Seger, and his brother Oakley, who we sadly sent to the Bridge on October 23rd 2012. Carol


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Poor baby. I'm so very sorry. I can't even imagine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

